# Can we please test this out? Early Gender Prediction UPDATE P.6!!!



## daydreaming22

It supposedly works with early scans. Let me clarify, it is not what side you see bubs on but which side the placenta is attached. Methods are for TV U/S, if you had an abdominal U/S it will be the exact opposite because it is a mirror image. And just as a disclaimer, I am not claiming that this study has any scientific merrit, so please spare the lecture I got last time I posted it ;) I just think it would be fun to guess with out early scan pics. Come on ladies add your pics and let's play!

"This is a multi-center prospective cohort study of 5376 pregnant women that underwent ultrasonography from 1997 to 2007. Trans-vaginal sonograms were performed in 22% of the patients at 6 weeks gestation, and Trans-abdominal sonograms were used at 18-20 weeks gestation, at this time the fetal gender were confirmed in 98-99%. The fetal sex was confirmed 100% after delivery. The study also addressed the bicornuate uteri with single pregnancy in relation to placenta / chorionic villi location. The result was tabulated according to gender and placenta / chorionic villi location. Bicornuate uteri with single fetus in different horns were studied and tabulated

Result
Dramatic differences were detected in chorionic villi / placental location according to gender. 97.2% of the male fetuses had a chorionic villi/placenta location on the right side of the uterus whereas, 2.4% had a chorionic villi/placenta location to the left of the uterus. On the other hand 97.5% of female fetuses had a chorionic villi/placenta location to the left of the uterus whereas, 2.7% had their chorionic villi/placenta location to the right side of the uterus. 127 cases were found to involve bicornuate uteri with single foetuses, most male fetuses were located in the right horn of the uterus and showed right placental laterality (70%). Most female fetuses 59% on the other hand, were located in the left horn and showed left laterality (59%).Moreover, most of the males located in the left horn exhibited right laterality (89%). Also most females located in right horn exhibited left laterality (976.4%). In addition this research indicated that there was a possible link between renal pyelectasis and placental location, and it might be used as a genetic soft marker.

Conclusion
Ramzis method is using placenta /chorionic villi location as a marker for fetal gender detection at 6 weeks gestation was found to be highly reliable. This method correctly predicts the fetus gender in 97.2% of males and 97.5% of females early in the first trimester. And it might be helpful to use as a genetic soft marker in relation with fetal pyelectasis.


In simple terms-

*placenta located on right- 97.2% chance it is a boy
*placenta located on left- 97.5% chance it is a girl 
*in a bicornate uterus- 70% males implanted on right with right placental laterality; 59% implanted on left were female with left laterality
*those males that implanted on the left- exhibited right laterality 89% of the time.
*those females that implanted on the right exhibited left laterality of the time. 
https://www.obgyn.net/ultrasound/ultr...ental_location


----------



## daydreaming22

Just read a forum on whattoexpect.com and it worked for many of the pics! It can be difficult figuring R from L in pics, they said its best to ask the sonographer what side of the uterus the placenta is on. Ill be updating after my scan tomorrow!


----------



## bdunn12

Sounds cool! It's worth a shot! LOL Let me know how it goes for you!


----------



## TabbyCakes

My baby was is in the middle on the bottom :/


----------



## daydreaming22

TabbyCakes said:


> My baby was is in the middle on the bottom :/

Its where the attachment is, not the baby. It will echo as white around the gestational sac. Do you have a pic?


----------



## TabbyCakes

this is 8 weeks and 6 days
 



Attached Files:







Image56.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 77


----------



## TabbyCakes

oh and this was a regular ultra sound not tv


----------



## LilMissHappy

<---this is my 7 week scan. it was a tv scan and the placenta is on the left so that means girl. ohhh cant wait for my 12 week scan to get more opinions on skull and nub guesses. xx


----------



## chocolate

This is interesting, was right with DS2. I will ask at my 6 week scan, which is a week and a half away :thumbup:


----------



## Adoraza

Would love to know, too. my scan is next week. praying and keeping fingers crossed for a sticky bean... hugs to all..


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hi DD
Im wondering how you got on at ur scan 2day??
Im 12+6 and im havin a scan nxt Wed 4thJan! WOnder wud it still work if i asked?? What do you think?
Good luck
xxBC


----------



## JIR705

Does this mean im having another boy...?:wacko:
this is a vaginal scan at exactly 7 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







baby#4.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 90


----------



## seany3

This is cool! Will ask at my scan x


----------



## daviess3

How can you tell which side it's on? I'm confused!! X


----------



## ann89

What would mine be?
 



Attached Files:







babynumber2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 33


----------



## daviess3

Don't no where we can find out I have googeld it!! X


----------



## babyylovee

How would i know what side it attached to ? Im a lil confused too


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hi Girls
Yet again im bk on here,and would love to have known if the original poster had a better idea after she had her scan??
Does anybody know?????
I have my scan on Wed,i will be more than 6-7wks but im gonna ask out of curiousity!!
GoodLuck
XXBC


----------



## momofone08

I have my ultrasound on wednesday. With my DD it was on the left.


----------



## flutterbaby

can you help all of my babies the baby has been left and placenta has been on the right on the picture reversed does this mean the test was right of wrong for me


----------



## daydreaming22

Ok girls, its not L or R of picture, you have to know which direction the cervix is on the pic! I had my scan and mine is on the L so according to this its a girl. Try to get a pic that is zoomed out so we can see the cervix. Ill try to post a pic in a few.


----------



## daydreaming22

babyylovee said:


> How would i know what side it attached to ? Im a lil confused too

It will show as a bright white echo around the sac. "We can see what is called "decidual reaction" on a 2D B&W scan - since the denser the tissue or matter, the brighter white the are will be". And you have to know the cervical position to be able to discern R from L


----------



## daydreaming22

Here is my pic, labeled. Try to use is as a template...it really works best when you can see the whole uterus/cervix
GL
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 357


----------



## JIR705

daydreaming22 said:


> Here is my pic, labeled. Try to use is as a template...it really works best when you can see the whole uterus/cervix
> GL

Your picture helped me understand mine is on the left as well!


----------



## JIR705

ok so I just looked at my scans with my last pregnancies all three were boys and two of them implanted on the left :-/


----------



## alliebabyfeve

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/387919_10150481940074654_513719653_8452846_882036903_n.jpg

I'm so confused. What would I be?


----------



## Sarah7736

.


----------



## LovingLimes

According to mine it would be a boy, wont find out for 10 more weeks though!


----------



## NannyWhitney

I think mine is girl...I had a regular ultrasound and the placenta is to the right of the cervix, which reversed means girl? Or boy? I'm confused...:dohh:


----------



## chocolate

Hiya, afraid I have no scan picture but can anyone help me with if I say left or right depending on how I describe the scan?


I get confused as to wether we say it was left or right on the screen with me standing in front of the machine or from behind, bit like when we say my left or your left..........

So with me standing in front of the screen, bubs was more positioned to the right hand side of the screen, alot more right, so unless the placenta stretches right over to grow well away from bubs then Im presuming the scan showed it on the right. It was done abdominally so that reverses it so it is left - girl??
She had the picture of baby and said lets check the rest of you and scanned over to MY right of uterus, on the screen this showed baby was on the right and she was looking over the left of my womb.

Pleeeeeeeease let this baby be on the left for girl lol,and for it to be 97% likely girl! It was done at 6 weeks. Will ask at 12 weeks but know its most reliable when scanned between 6 and 7 weeks


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok Ladies, I specifically asked at my 6wk 3day ultrasound which side the "baby" implanted. I was told the baby implanted on the right side of my uterus now that being said here is a picture of my ultrasound. I would like it if someone could take a look and tell me what you think???
 



Attached Files:







UltraSound.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 53


----------



## hersheypomchi

im super confused.. i cant figure out where mine is at.. heres my pic.. baby on the right
 



Attached Files:







tn.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 67


----------



## babers

hersheypomchi said:


> im super confused.. i cant figure out where mine is at.. heres my pic.. baby on the right

Was your ultra sound a regular ultra sound machine or was it up on a tv screen separate from the machine. If it was separate you are predicted a girl, if not you are predicted a boy.


----------



## daydreaming22

hersheypomchi said:


> im super confused.. i cant figure out where mine is at.. heres my pic.. baby on the right

If it was a transvaginal (tv) u/s baby is a boy, if it was abdominal...girl.


----------



## daydreaming22

WantaBelly said:


> Ok Ladies, I specifically asked at my 6wk 3day ultrasound which side the "baby" implanted. I was told the baby implanted on the right side of my uterus now that being said here is a picture of my ultrasound. I would like it if someone could take a look and tell me what you think???

If it was a tansvaginal u/s boy, abdominal u/s girl!


----------



## babers

Oh my gosh, I am so dumb. for some reason I thought tv meant if it was on a tv screen. At my ultra sound place they have a nice plasma t.v mounted on the wall. At my first place I went they had a little screen that was part of the ultra sound machine. Sorry to confuse anyone. I am glad you set me straight before my appointment in 3 weeks. Pregnancy brain!!!


----------



## daydreaming22

babers said:


> Oh my gosh, I am so dumb. for some reason I thought tv meant if it was on a tv screen. At my ultra sound place they have a nice plasma t.v mounted on the wall. At my first place I went they had a little screen that was part of the ultra sound machine. Sorry to confuse anyone. I am glad you set me straight before my appointment in 3 weeks. Pregnancy brain!!!

Bahaha! Too funny, yeah that pregnancy brain will do it. How far along will you be at your scan?


----------



## babers

I will be almost 8 weeks. This will be a fun test. So far all the gender tests have said it's a girl, so we shall see if this confirms!!! I wonder if you can feel where it implanted because I have had lots of feeling on my left side with backaches on the left and pinches on the left side in the front. I really haven't felt anything going on on my right side though. Hmmmm..... I hope it's on the left!!!


----------



## daydreaming22

I think it can implant on the R or L, its more about where the DR of the placenta is located in the sac, relative to R and L of uterus. GL at the scan, make sure you post a pic!


----------



## lilysmum2

any ideas on mine?

p.s. They said that the attached thing was the yolk sac. Does it look like one?? taken at 7+1 TV scan
 



Attached Files:







417625_10151223064220151_729175150_23218794_1193639465_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 31


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies,

This is really confusing me :wacko: ha! Here is my tv scan pic at 6wks.....any idea at all on mine?? 

Thanks in advance :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







photo[1].jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 23


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

I don't understand this at all lol


----------



## JIR705

MeAndMyShadow said:


> I don't understand this at all lol

If you look on page 3 you can see daydreaming22's scan. The white are AROUND the baby is the placenta. Since the scan is not zoomed in you can see it implanted on the left of the uterus which for her would mean girl if its on the right it would mean boy. Mine is on the left as well but many have seen my recent ultrasound and according to the skull and nub theory they say boy. Try finding a scan that is not zoomed in at around 6 weeks or so that way you can see the placenta a little more clearly.


----------



## hersheypomchi

daydreaming22 said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies, I specifically asked at my 6wk 3day ultrasound which side the "baby" implanted. I was told the baby implanted on the right side of my uterus now that being said here is a picture of my ultrasound. I would like it if someone could take a look and tell me what you think???
> 
> If it was a tansvaginal u/s boy, abdominal u/s girl!Click to expand...

oh gosh.. hmm.. ive been waaaaanting a girl soooo bad...


----------



## WantaBelly

I go to the Dr again on 2/7 and I believe he will do another ultrasound to chk for the HB, I'm going to ask him specifically what side the placenta is on........Will update when I have an answer


----------



## daydreaming22

WantaBelly said:


> I go to the Dr again on 2/7 and I believe he will do another ultrasound to chk for the HB, I'm going to ask him specifically what side the placenta is on........Will update when I have an answer

The placenta is not formed yet, ask where the DR of the chronic vili is?


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok, I will do that! ;)


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok, during the confusion with the Dr not being to find the baby at all and having me come back in an hour, worrying for an hour that my pregnancy had ended..... I forgot to ask him where the chorionic villi was forming :( but here is the abdominal scan photo. I know it is attached on the lower right side. Have you have a look and tell me what you think? The white glare you see at the top is from the flash on my camera so just disregard it.......Thank you!
 



Attached Files:







USound.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 49


----------



## WantaBelly

Anyone familiar with this want to have a go at it?


----------



## oo_alex_oo

I had 12 week scan today and as I looked at screen placent
a was low down on the left, does that mean it is actually on right? Does this theory work at 12 weeks?


----------



## amber1216

This was 9w 6d. Sorry its fuzzy and not great! It was abdominal 

https://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r527/amberg125/baby.jpg


----------



## oo_alex_oo

I had my scan yesterday and baby was lying on placenta which was on L as I looked at monitor. Does this mean placenta is actually on right hand side and therefore a boy? Does this theory work at 12 weeks?!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

daydreaming22 said:


> Here is my pic, labeled. Try to use is as a template...it really works best when you can see the whole uterus/cervix
> GL


Mine was looked like this at my 6 week ultrasound but was abdominal....so does this mean boy? xx


----------



## ashleyann

Hey does anyone have a clue about mine I cannot figure it out!!!!!!!!! :(:(:(

I have a ten week scan and a 13 week... 10 week was vaginal 13 week was up on a big tv screen!
 



Attached Files:







10w.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 15









baby13weeks.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## oo_alex_oo

Posted first time from my mobile and didn't realise it had done it so tried again from a pc and have now seen I posted twice! Sorry!

After reading the bit about the cervix position I think my placents is on the L so that means girl. We'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Karla Malin

not sure i would make any big plans based on an ultrasound


----------



## sdeitrick1

Ok ladies, I asked the tech and she acted like she didn't know what I was talking about. This is my transvaginal scan at 6 weeks 4 days.......any ideas?


----------



## daydreaming22

UPDATE: I had my gender scan today and ITS A GIRL!!! The theory worked for me! To answer some of the questions, The u/s must be between 6-9 weeks before the placenta fully develops. After this time it can move so the test wont work. You also need to be able to locate your cervix on the u/s, I cant see it on many of the pics posted. GL ladies!


----------



## daydreaming22

Looking through the thread, this theory was right for all 3 ladies who were able to see what side the DR was on! Pretty cool!


----------



## jellybean90

Hey Daydreaming!! Can you tell me what you think from this scan I had at 6 & half weeks? It was an internal scan. Thank you :D :D x
 



Attached Files:







6week.jpg
File size: 310.7 KB
Views: 33


----------



## K_

This is neat.. but confusing for me. ](*,)


----------



## TTC our first

Hey ladies I'm confused on this but really interested! I had a transvaginal ultrasound done at 6wks 2days. When I hold the picture up in front of me with the wording correctly facing so i can read it. I see a g/s that has a point on the right side and its rounded on the left side with the yolk stuck on the left side of the sac. I tried to post a picture but I can't seem to figure out if i attached it.is this enough info to make an educated guess? I'd love to know what you think.. girl or boy?

also I have an appt next Monday at 8 wks for another us. What questions exactly do I have to ask? What side the baby's on... what side is my cervix on... and what side is the placenta attached to??? Do I have the questions correct? Thanks! I'm excited to test this theory!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120320_211033-1.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 17


----------



## baby287

this is mine at 8+1, abdominal


----------



## sdeitrick1

UPDATE: Well I found out today that we're having a boy!!


----------



## JIR705

I had the doctor pull my file this morning they had my ultrasound at 10 weeks placenta had implanted on the left (I made sure to ask the doctor if I was right) so that should have meant girl but he is ALL boy!


----------



## daydreaming22

JIR705 said:


> I had the doctor pull my file this morning they had my ultrasound at 10 weeks placenta had implanted on the left (I made sure to ask the doctor if I was right) so that should have meant girl but he is ALL boy!

Its only accurate from 6-8 weeks :/ after 9 weeks the placenta is formed and the location can be difference from where it was originally forming so a 10 weeks scan wouldnt work.


----------



## lindsinc

How do you attach a picture? I'm pretty sure mines on the left.... Ultrasound was done at 7 weeks t/v and was up on a flat screen in front of me. baby is on the right with white stuff around it sooo mirror image its on the left? Like if I hold the picture in front of me baby is on the right with white stuff around it but thats a mirror image.... right?


----------



## lovelylisa84

Is it safe to say that the placenta or chorionic villi location is opposite side of the baby? Im pretty confused on how to spot it...here is my T/V ultrasound picture from 9W 4D..i asked where the placenta was at and I was told that it wasn't quite formed yet... looks like the baby is sort of in the middle towards the right....i think? so that would mean that the chorionic villi is on the left making the baby a girl? Any guesses on mine?

https://i39.tinypic.com/30dcg12.jpg


----------



## daydreaming22

lovelylisa84 said:


> Is it safe to say that the placenta or chorionic villi location is opposite side of the baby? Im pretty confused on how to spot it...here is my T/V ultrasound picture from 9W 4D..i asked where the placenta was at and I was told that it wasn't quite formed yet... looks like the baby is sort of in the middle towards the right....i think? so that would mean that the chorionic villi is on the left making the baby a girl? Any guesses on mine?
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/30dcg12.jpg

The chorionic villi is on the top of the sac in your pic. It is the bright white area around the GS. Im not sure where the cervix is though...If cervix is on the right of pic than the placenta is on the right.


----------



## daydreaming22

lindsinc said:


> How do you attach a picture? I'm pretty sure mines on the left.... Ultrasound was done at 7 weeks t/v and was up on a flat screen in front of me. baby is on the right with white stuff around it sooo mirror image its on the left? Like if I hold the picture in front of me baby is on the right with white stuff around it but thats a mirror image.... right?

Click "Go Advanced" below the text box then click on the paperclip icon at the top to add pic. It doesnt make a difference if it was on a flat screen, one of the previous posters was confused on what tv meant. T/V "trans vaginal" is not a mirror image, but an abdominal u/s will create a mirror image. If the white was on the right than it would be boy, but IT DEPENDS ON THE LOCATION OF CERVIX. If cervix is on top of pic, than c. Villi is really on the left. Can you see the cervix in the pic?


----------



## JIR705

They have my 7 week scan as well!! I should have asked for that one Ill ask at my next visit in may


----------



## lovelylisa84

daydreaming22 said:


> lovelylisa84 said:
> 
> 
> Is it safe to say that the placenta or chorionic villi location is opposite side of the baby? Im pretty confused on how to spot it...here is my T/V ultrasound picture from 9W 4D..i asked where the placenta was at and I was told that it wasn't quite formed yet... looks like the baby is sort of in the middle towards the right....i think? so that would mean that the chorionic villi is on the left making the baby a girl? Any guesses on mine?
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/30dcg12.jpg
> 
> The chorionic villi is on the top of the sac in your pic. It is the bright white area around the GS. Im not sure where the cervix is though...If cervix is on the right of pic than the placenta is on the right.Click to expand...

Thank you! I believe it is to the right where it gets skinny. :)


----------



## hope0678

here is mine... it was transvaginal... 6wks 6days...https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l33/mariposa7678/8d2ddc1f.jpg
please help...tia...


----------



## paigeypoo

according to my visual memmory mine would be predicted a girl. 
all fingers point to girl :)


----------



## hope0678

I really want a girl, how can I tell if mine is a girl or boy?? I;m confused..


----------



## katrus78

Would you guys please look at my scan and try to guess? I am having twins, and am extremely curious what they are? This scan is from today's u/ s at 6w4d. The scan was transvaginal, and I asked where the cervix was, and she said the cervix on the scan is on the right (I think you would be able to make out the whole uterus from this picture). The u/s lady just told me the twins are both in the middle up high. When I was trying to ask about the placental location, or the chorionic villi, she brushed it off, basically saying its too early to tell. :(

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/Baby%20and%20Bump/Twins6w4d.jpg

And if any ramzi theory guessers wanna guess, please shoot! I am very anxious!!!
Thank you so much!!


----------



## MissMichelle

I was just asking about this a couple of days ago, Im glad this thread popped up!

Can somebody help me maybe determine what my baby might be?

This is my 7 week scan, it is not transvaginal.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v254/eternal_lust/003-1.jpg

Also, here is my 9 week scan which is also not transvaginal.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v254/eternal_lust/009-1.jpg

Thanks in advance for your help ladies!


----------



## kimbotrav

hi daydreaming was wondering what u thought of mine scan is at 6w3d ad tv thanks :) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







007_opt.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## slstaffo1st

Can anyone tell from my pics? Mine are from 6 weeks and 8 wks! I see the bright area but what does that mean? lol
 



Attached Files:







4e7cbaf08a0d11e1a92a1231381b6f02_7.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 8









558530_3615343313771_1579492229_32906134_1780764092_n.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kimbotrav

slstaffo1st said:


> Can anyone tell from my pics? Mine are from 6 weeks and 8 wks! I see the bright area but what does that mean? lol

hi i think the brighter area is where the placenter will be i think lol on mine tough its bright in 3 areas its so confusing xxxxx


----------



## toomanyboys

i do not understand why noone who understands this ha explained this in simple terms in steps. i would if i understood it but it is all confusing....and jumbled up. make it simple people....say it like this 

T.V scan = chorionic villi L placenta right = boy ? girl? or visa versa
T.A scan = chironic villi R placenta left = boy? girl ? or visa versa

please don't confuse the mirror image thing. only help us what to look out for in the picture we get. and what about when one or both thisng villa and placenta are more central? which takes precedance over the other? i.e. what should we go by then? 

when the person is canning me via abdominal on the screen monitor is it the mirror image? and transvaginal is it the opposite....

come on.....i may get a scan at 7 weeks....i need to know and be clear about it NOW...lol...thansk girls...but there should be simpler way of explaining this...and can somone mark the villa in one of the pictures...


----------



## arj

Twin boys, one right placenta and one left! Totally thought Id be having one of each but nope!


----------



## katrus78

On one hand, it gives me hope :) I'd like one of each or two girls. But on the other hand, are you talking about their placental location now, at 26 weeks? Cause this theory is only for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## enepsigos

can anyone work this out for me please, im not sure how this all thing works, my scan was transvaginal and on one of the photos its marked right ovary trans?
 



Attached Files:







1336573478599.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6









1336573480870.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5









1336573498988.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 3


----------



## enepsigos

forgot to say the scan was taken at 7 weeks 4 days xx


----------



## Coleey

I'm not sure Enep, I'm just as confused! :rofl:

With the left and right hand side, does it mean my left/right? xx


----------



## FeLynn

hmm I go for another scan on the 1st of June I will ask and hopefully they will give me a pic!


----------



## enepsigos

i have read it from the beggining and done a research via internet and i still dont have a clue! :rofl:


----------



## crystals5648

Here is my scan from 7 weeks. Done as a normal ultrasound. I think you can see the cervix on the left, and the baby is clearly on the right - so I think this means it's a girl?
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cheska

I think that's attached on your left enep.


----------



## enepsigos

Cheska said:


> I think that's attached on your left enep.

whats attached on left...baby or placenta, mean girl? xx


----------



## Wellybob

Just found this thread, here is my pic at 8 weeks. It was done abdominally and I was told the circly bit to the left was the yolk sack, any ideas at all?
xx

https://i1241.photobucket.com/albums/gg508/wellybob1/photo1.jpg


----------



## LuluSS

This is confusing. Here is mine at 7w5d. The circle at the bottom is the yolk sac. This is a transvaginal u/s so I guess this means girl since the sac is on the left side of the baby? Not sure where my cervix is though.......
 



Attached Files:







IMG00451-20120504-1320.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rhloveselmo

Wellybob said:


> Just found this thread, here is my pic at 8 weeks. It was done abdominally and I was told the circly bit to the left was the yolk sack, any ideas at all?
> xx
> 
> https://i1241.photobucket.com/albums/gg508/wellybob1/photo1.jpg

I would say boy if it was an abdominal scan


----------



## rhloveselmo

Wellybob said:


> Just found this thread, here is my pic at 8 weeks. It was done abdominally and I was told the circly bit to the left was the yolk sack, any ideas at all?
> xx
> 
> https://i1241.photobucket.com/albums/gg508/wellybob1/photo1.jpg




enepsigos said:


> can anyone work this out for me please, im not sure how this all thing works, my scan was transvaginal and on one of the photos its marked right ovary trans?

Hard to tell but I think boy with yours if it was tv


----------



## Wellybob

rhloveselmo said:


> Wellybob said:
> 
> 
> Just found this thread, here is my pic at 8 weeks. It was done abdominally and I was told the circly bit to the left was the yolk sack, any ideas at all?
> xx
> 
> I would say boy if it was an abdominal scan
> 
> ***
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to reply rhloveselmo! :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## rhloveselmo

You're welcome. From my scans I should be having a girl... I hope my lucky stars I am I really really really want a girl :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Can anyone tell me what they think I am having. Ultrasound was transvaginal done at 7w6d
  



Attached Files:







IMG_0539.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Momto3and...

Any guesses. The more I read this thread, the more confused I get. Ha!
 



Attached Files:







6w3dscan.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmberDW

awww man I really wanted to try this but at my 9 week appt, they only let me video from my phone and I can't tell anything, I barely see anything...and i have my ultrasound today, but it would be too late :( I think


----------



## Evian260

Any guesses for me? It was an abdominal scan at 9 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







548394_10100789596130038_21701803_52744567_342360934_n.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 2ndbabybump

Hey Daydreaming22, What to take guess at this little peanut's gender? Can you identify where my cervix and placenta are? I sure can't! Any other guesses are more than welcome:winkwink:


----------



## 2ndbabybump

Here's my Trans-vaginal ultrasound at 6 week? Gender guesses, please?
 



Attached Files:







DSC07387.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Mrs A

2ndbabybump said:


> Here's my Trans-vaginal ultrasound at 6 week? Gender guesses, please?

My guess is :pink:


----------



## babymama1028

This was scan was done at 7 weeks, it's was transvaginal NOT abdominal. Any guesses as to whether I may have a boy or girl? 
I'm confused and can't figure out how to read it and tell.


----------



## babymama1028

This was scan was done at 7 weeks, it's was transvaginal NOT abdominal. Any guesses as to whether I may have a boy or girl? 
I'm confused and can't figure out how to read it and tell.
 



Attached Files:







20150311_132007-1.jpg
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sherrie123

can u tell for mine? abdominal at 8weeks 6days

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u84/shezc1992/11040704_10206138270475291_355582724_n_zpszsddfl7u.jpg


----------



## Baby.Love12

this is cool. Here is my 10+4 abdominal scan. What do you guys think.


----------



## Baby.Love12

I'm not sure why it didn't attach. Let me try again. It says my file is to large. Can I send to someone to post it for me?


----------



## GetNmyBelly

hey ladies! this is my first baby & im going crazy not knowing what it is!! im gonna post my very first u/s (vaginal) from 6weeks1day & then my abdominal from like 10 weeks 5 days I think. any help on this would be awesome!!


6 weeks 1 day (vaginal u/s)



10 weeks something abdominal


----------



## GetNmyBelly

ok I read a lot about this & to me it looks like mine is on the right I think (in my 6 weeks vaginal u/s) so I think I might be having a little boy!! ah! im not gona totally rely on this 2 be sure but its fun.. & this whole pregnancy I've just had a feeling its a boy plus i did the intelligender test with boy results. but everyone keeps saying girl because I was really sick at first & am breaking out but I don't trust those stupid old wives tales. it would be fun 2 prove everyone wrong with a boy. especially my one friend who is already referring 2 my baby as "she" every time we talk. I guess we'll see!


----------

